# Ciao rossoneri!



## Tahva (20 Maggio 2013)

Ciao a tutti gli utenti di questo bel forum 
Mi chiamo Stefania e scrivo da Cagliari. Sono tifosissima del Milan da quando avevo la tenera età di 8 anni  nella vita studio e scrivo (ebbene sì  ), sia come autrice che come articolista freelance per alcuni siti.
Adoro leggere, scrivere (si era capito, vero?), suonare, creare. E amo lo sport, ma anche questo si era già capito 


Ciao a tutti, bazzicherò da queste parti!


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2013)

Benvenuta.


----------



## smallball (20 Maggio 2013)

benvenuta!!!!


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2013)

Benvenuta Stefania!!!


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Ciao Stefania, benvenuta! E se hai qualcosa da scrivere (qualche articolo o editoriale) siamo felici di pubblicarti!


----------



## Harvey (20 Maggio 2013)

La ragazza dei thriller psicologici  Mi ricordo di te... Benvenuta!


----------



## DannySa (20 Maggio 2013)

UèUè, ciao benvenuta ^^


----------



## robs91 (20 Maggio 2013)

Benvenuta!


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Maggio 2013)

Ciao Benvenuta Stefania


----------



## pipporo (20 Maggio 2013)

Ciao .


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Benvenuta Stefania.


----------



## Tahva (20 Maggio 2013)

Grazie a tutti per la calorosa accoglienza 



Harvey ha scritto:


> La ragazza dei thriller psicologici  Mi ricordo di te... Benvenuta!


Ciao harvey, ci siamo già incontrati da qualche parte?


----------



## Hammer (20 Maggio 2013)

Benvenuta ^^


----------



## Tahva (20 Maggio 2013)

Grazie Hammer 



Harvey ha scritto:


> La ragazza dei thriller psicologici  Mi ricordo di te... Benvenuta!


harvey, svuotati la casella dei pm XD


----------



## Harvey (20 Maggio 2013)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Grazie Hammer
> 
> 
> harvey, svuotati la casella dei pm XD



Fatto!!!


----------

